# Looking for an original PORTALIGN drill guide



## RetiredCoastie (Sep 7, 2009)

If anyone out there has an Original PORTALIGN drill guide. They were distributed by Sears and another company. The newer versions are not suitable for my purposes, and yes I've tried Craig's list and E-Bay and the ones I've found have been sold. I'd like to either buy it or trade for it. Please PM me if you can help out. Thanks!


----------



## KidsNFingerHoles (Sep 6, 2011)

If you are still in search, I have an original never been used in original box and has all paperwork inside.


----------



## RetiredCoastie (Sep 7, 2009)

Thanks for your response! I found one about 2 months ago but I have a friend that is looking for one. How much are you asking for it?


----------



## KidsNFingerHoles (Sep 6, 2011)

I'm not really sure the value of it, any ideas?


----------



## technochitlin (Sep 10, 2011)

KNFH, if you still have the Portalign, I'm interested…


----------



## tierraverde (Dec 1, 2009)

what made these so special?


----------



## tierraverde (Dec 1, 2009)

What's the problem?????

http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_12605_00967173000P?sid=comm_sears_productpg


----------

